# 357/LR44 battery question...



## PJD (Sep 11, 2002)

Can anyone tell me how the silver oxide 357 size button cell batteries stack up against LR44 button cell alkalines in terms of run-time? (i.e. in something like a Pelican L1...) Is there any increased run-time in silver oxide versus alkaline? When I swapped out the LR44's in my L1 for the 357's, I saw a noticeable increase in brightness...but at $2.00 a pop for the 357's vice 50 cents a pop for the LR44's, an increase in run-time would be nice, too! Any input would be appreciated...Thanx in advance!

PJD

...there is nothing in the world more frustrating than a lousy beam...


----------



## rlhess (Sep 11, 2002)

There is more BRIGHT run time.

The alkalines' discharge curve looks like, well, alkalines. The silver oxides' discharge curve is more like nicads but at a higher voltage.

I've been able to find VARTA SR44s on the Web for about a buck a pop. (I don't recall where).

Since I use SR44s in some of my camera gear, that's the only button cell I stock. GASP, I even use them in a few kids' games!

The internal impedance of the silver oxide cells is lower as well, so you get more voltage at higher currents.

I think the effective run time will be a bit longer, but the capacity in mAh is about the same if I recall correctly.

Cheers,

Richard


----------



## vcal (Sep 11, 2002)

I've used Silver Oxide (sometimes referred to as S.R. 44) The "rated" mAh capacity of the S.O. is 200MAh vs. the 125-140mAh of the L.R. 44-alkaline (357/A-76), however I've never done any runtime comparisons. (YMMV)

Hosfelt electronics sells the Silver Oxide cells for 65¢ each. (any quan.)


----------



## rlhess (Sep 11, 2002)

I just checked the Energizer site and the A76 is up to 150mAh now.

http://data.energizer.com/datasheets/library/primary/manganese_dioxide/a76.pdf

but the curves are quite ugly.

The Silver Oxide EPX76 (designed for photo applications) 

http://data.energizer.com/datasheets/library/primary/silver/epx76.pdf

has a better curve for half its life and then dies an ugly death.

Cheers,

Richard


----------

